# Is there such a beast as a folding Road bike?



## BigonaBianchi (23 Nov 2011)

I dont mean a bromton etc...I mean a *real* road bike...and one that actually rides and looks like one when it is assembled? I'm thinking fold in half remove wheels throw in a big suitcase.


----------



## HLaB (23 Nov 2011)

I saw one a while ago but I don't know if it was a prototype, it had a clever bracket to allow the frame to fold in half, I don't know how practical it is though, a full size folder. Dahon do a similar one. I've seen lots of others but they still look like a typical folder with drop bars.


----------



## Shaun (23 Nov 2011)

http://www.airnimal.eu/Chameleon/ - Airnimal Chameleon 

Still looks like a folder though ...


----------



## al-fresco (23 Nov 2011)

Well, there's the Surly Traveler's Check... 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UHnL5do8D0
- you don't exactly 'throw' it in though.


----------



## Red Light (23 Nov 2011)

Airnimal or Bike Friday are your best options. Bike Friday Pocket Rockets ride pretty much like a normal road bike and are used by quite a few Pro's and Phil Liggett as training bikes when travelling. I have one built to the same geometry as my full size road bike and apart from the faster turn in and the faster acceleration of the smaller wheels, the two ride pretty much identically.


----------



## Ozzeh (23 Nov 2011)

The Chameleon folds really well, allowing you to pack the frame down into a rucksack, the wheels into a bag and you can fly with it anywhere. They also offer a suitcase which converts to a trailer for touring. They ride beautifully too. 

I have an Ultra which is Ultegra equipped and it flies... It's also, coincidentally, up for sale in the classifieds section!


----------



## mickle (23 Nov 2011)

What you is wanting is a Ritchey Break Away.


----------



## Red Light (24 Nov 2011)

Ozzeh said:


> The Chameleon folds really well, allowing you to pack the frame down into a rucksack, the wheels into a bag and you can fly with it anywhere. They also offer a suitcase which converts to a trailer for touring. They ride beautifully too.
> 
> I have an Ultra which is Ultegra equipped and it flies... It's also, coincidentally, up for sale in the classifieds section!


 
The only problem with the Airnimals is you are left with an unattached wheel when its folded. Some folk hang it on the pedals but its much less convenient dealing with something folded in two parts than one. Which is why, despite my usual desire to support British (I have a couple of Bromptons) I went for the Bike Friday Pocket Rocket. Both are ungainly folded packages relative to a Brompton though.


----------



## Ozzeh (24 Nov 2011)

I was a bit worried about the unattached wheel before I bought the bike but it never actually caused me any issues other than grubby fingers. I'd fold for the train and tuck the wheel behind the bike out of the way.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2011)

I would just like to say, welcome back BOAB, nice to see you back here...


----------



## wheres_my_beard (24 Nov 2011)

This may be of some interest. >> Bicycle Torque Couplings; can be added after-market or on some specific bikes during production...make any bike a travel bike... 

http://www.sandsmachine.com/

this is a good example...http://www.sandsmachine.com/a_rod_r2.htm

Im not sure how people carry the massive cases whilst cycling though.


----------



## Bicycle (24 Nov 2011)

I got hit by a car pulling out of a supermarket carrpark about a year ago. The driver failed to see me and swept out behind me, taking my rear wheel and my dignity as she went.

Until Argos in Bristol had fixed it for me, I was briefly the owner of a folded road bike.

Is that the same thing?


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (24 Nov 2011)

Another incarnation of the Ritchey joint thing is the Dahon Tournado. Someone (associated with a shop I suspect, based on other listings) is selling one on ebay at the moment (ID: 220885822482)

The problem of these Ritchey based bikes is that they are not really folders but "capable of being disassembled". If I wanted a drop bar folder I would turn my Dahon Jack into one. AFAIK most if not all recent 26" wheel Dahons are built and sized to take 700c rims with (long drop) caliper brakes - that certainly is the case with the Lockjaw'ed Cadenza I had (which I sold because I didn't like the Lockjaw) and the current Jack (which I think has a much more robust folding mechanism).

Darhon Tournado: http://www.dahon.com/bikes/2011/tournado


----------



## colly (24 Nov 2011)

Bob Jackson's will fit those Sand S couplings for you:


http://www.bobjacksoncycles.co.uk/ss.htm


----------



## Alembicbassman (24 Nov 2011)

This is quick

not cheap:
http://www.fudgescyclestore.com/index.php?p=174107


----------



## wheres_my_beard (25 Nov 2011)

Fudge cycles? More like fugly cycles. £14,500 for a steel bike? I wasn't expexting that.


----------



## StuAff (25 Nov 2011)

Moultons don't fold, though many (including that one) separate. Not to everyone's taste as wheres_my_beard has demonstrated, but I'd love one...


----------



## Banjo (25 Nov 2011)

I am impressed with the concept of the Dahon Tournado . Anyone know if they are still available and the price?


----------



## HLaB (25 Nov 2011)

Banjo said:


> I am impressed with the concept of the Dahon Tournado . Anyone know if they are still available and the price?


Follow my Link in the 2nd Post.


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Nov 2011)

Banjo said:


> I am impressed with the concept of the Dahon Tournado . Anyone know if they are still available and the price?


 
one on ebay £812 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAHON-TOU...0885822482?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item336dd22c12


----------



## Banjo (26 Nov 2011)

Followed the link now I am on a computer instead of the phone. The Tournado looks good but pricey at £1900 .I cant buy another bike right now, just thinking ahead to when my roadbike needs replacing.Something like the Tournado or a proper folder like Bike Friday pocket rocket is the way I am thinking at the moment.

I have taken my cheap singlespeed steel folder on trains buses boats and in the car boot.Its great for up to about 20 miles.Having a really good road bike that was equally as versatile would be great.


----------



## cloggsy (26 Nov 2011)

I know it doesn't have 700c wheels, but I really like the look of the Dahon Vector X27h



It would be uber cool to have one of these in the boot of the car 'just in case.' But I don't know if I could justify the cost for a 'just in case...'


----------



## StuAff (26 Nov 2011)

cloggsy said:


> I know it doesn't have 700c wheels, but I really like the look of the Dahon Vector X27h
> 
> 
> 
> It would be uber cool to have one of these in the boot of the car 'just in case.' But I don't know if I could justify the cost for a 'just in case...'



My Speed Pro TT (the predecessor model) is excellent, barely slower over distance than the roadies and pretty comfortable too. The Vector frame is stiffer so should be even better. 2012 Vector X27h is £1300 at Fudges, though unfortunately blighted by an awful colour scheme. If I was in the market for a replacement I'd be tempted to spend another £300 and get the Tern Verge X30h. Tern's the new bike brand put together by Josh Hon- son of Dahon's founder- who took most of the design team with him- and they're aiming to sort out many of the design and distribution issues that can make Dahon ownership interesting (parts not available or changing every model year, for one thing!). The handlepost design- a weak point on many Dahon frames- looks much better. Early reports say that it barely flexes at all even standing on the pedals.


----------



## cloggsy (26 Nov 2011)

StuAff said:


> My Speed Pro TT (the predecessor model) is excellent, barely slower over distance than the roadies and pretty comfortable too. The Vector frame is stiffer so should be even better. 2012 Vector X27h is £1300 at Fudges, though unfortunately blighted by an awful colour scheme. If I was in the market for a replacement I'd be tempted to spend another £300 and get the Tern Verge X30h. Tern's the new bike brand put together by Josh Hon- son of Dahon's founder- who took most of the design team with him- and they're aiming to sort out many of the design and distribution issues that can make Dahon ownership interesting (parts not available or changing every model year, for one thing!). The handlepost design- a weak point on many Dahon frames- looks much better. Early reports say that it barely flexes at all even standing on the pedals.


 
I have heard about Tern, but not seen one in the flesh... Do you have a decent link to info on the X30h? Also, are they available in the UK?


----------



## StuAff (26 Nov 2011)

http://www.ternbicycles.com/bikes/verge-x30h

No-one in the UK's seen one in the flesh yet. Evans have been signed up as distributors and will be selling them in their own stores & through selected independents. First stock due in January. 
See you've already asked in the Tern forums (press release is here). Evans Tern page here.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Dec 2011)

wow..thanks for all th eresponses ...I'll check them all out.

Hi Ian!


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Jan 2012)

http://www.montaguebikes.com/fit-folding-bike.html

I have one of the MTB's, great bikes.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Mar 2012)

StuAff said:


> My Speed Pro TT (the predecessor model) is excellent, barely slower over distance than the roadies and pretty comfortable too. The Vector frame is stiffer so should be even better. 2012 Vector X27h is £1300 at Fudges, though unfortunately blighted by an awful colour scheme. If I was in the market for a replacement I'd be tempted to spend another £300 and get the Tern Verge X30h. Tern's the new bike brand put together by Josh Hon- son of Dahon's founder- who took most of the design team with him- and they're aiming to sort out many of the design and distribution issues that can make Dahon ownership interesting (parts not available or changing every model year, for one thing!). The handlepost design- a weak point on many Dahon frames- looks much better. Early reports say that it barely flexes at all even standing on the pedals.


 
Out of interest StuAff, what do you consider the weaknesses of the Dahon handlepost to be? Can I ask which one is on your bike? I think mine on the Speed Pro 2005 is the Radius. Yours the Radius V? Had any headset problems?


----------



## MattE (27 Mar 2012)

Hi Guys, I commute on a Dahon jack, 26" wheels and folds in half so makes it train legal  running as 8 speed with Conti GatorSkins and narrow flat bars with ends. It stiff and rolls pretty fast so can keep up with the roadies and traffic on the blast along euston road. I do 100 mile a week for the commute so wated a proper size bike to soak up the miles..


----------



## Burghley (7 May 2012)

Hi
A belated entry to this topic.
I have two bikes which can be packed into a Dahon bike case:
1. Dahon Speed Pro in lovely mango colour. One of the last of the cromo frames. Originally came with the Sram 3 speed rear hub giving 27 gears, but now changed to a standard Hope hub, 9 speed and half a ton lighter (also a doddle to replace an inner tube). Folds and unfolds in less than a minute as you would expect
2. A titanium frame made by Xi'an in China (xacd.com.cn) with S&S couplings. This is a full road bike with 59cm seat tube and 700c wheels. The cost of the frame was $899 delivered to the UK for a custom size, all the braze ons I wanted, and brushed finish. This rides exactly like the identical frame without couplings. It takes about fifteen/twenty minutes to completely disassemble and pack and about twenty five minutes to get it ready for riding again. The 700c wheels fit in the Dahon case after deflating the tyres.
Please get in touch if you want further details, CAD drawing, photos etc.

Pete


----------



## Blue Hills (7 May 2012)

For the record, my Speed Pro like Burghley's is Cro-Mo - somewhat thankful for this after some issues with the latch system which caused a bit of "banging" descending a mountain - aluminium may not have stood up to this. Frame still seems OK. Same 3-speed SRAM rear hub but only 7 dereilleur speeds so 21 in total - this means that I run out pf pedalling at about 40 or 45KPH (usually going downhill I stress!) but for my sort of riding I don't find this a problem - not racing anyone. I prefer the cheapness and toughness of 7 speed bits - seem readily available despite what some folks tell you.

Great fun as I've said many times but no way would I buy one of the new Terns even if I could afford it. I feel, particularly with that pricing, they are heading for a product dead-end - a bike with little real purpose.

Am I the only one with rear-spoke issues? I'm forever fiddling with them.

I liked Stuaff's description of the "interesting" aspects of ownership to do with design, distribution and spare parts. Quite a list!


As I said, great fun, but my oh my


----------



## schocca (14 May 2012)

I've fitted drops + 700c wheels to a Dahon Jack/Espresso frame - No problems. I'm using this in London on sunny days...

The nice thing about this frame is that all the fitting points are standard, only the folding hinge is specific to Dahon... so minimal risk in my opinion for spares. My other bike is a Dahon Jack which I've used for over a year now, so I'm used to the frame and size.

Not sure if these pic links will work (here goes):
http://www.flickr.com/photos/77981342@N02/6999778160/ 







http://www.flickr.com/photos/77981342@N02/7145844537/in/photostream/


----------



## cloggsy (15 May 2012)

The Tern Verge X10 might fit your requirements too. At under 10Kg's it's very light for a folder!!!


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (15 May 2012)

schocca said:


> I've fitted drops + 700c wheels to a Dahon Jack/Espresso frame - No problems. I'm using this in London on sunny days...
> 
> The nice thing about this frame is that all the fitting points are standard, only the folding hinge is specific to Dahon... so minimal risk in my opinion for spares. My other bike is a Dahon Jack which I've used for over a year now, so I'm used to the frame and size.
> 
> ...


 
Nice conversion - it seems you have implemented what I suggested as possible in post 13 of this thread!

Questions: 1) Did you have to use long drop brakes? 2) Since it seems they are standard factory road wheels how did you handle the road hub width (130mm) vs rear dropout distance (135mm*) difference? 3) Is the Espresso frame smaller than your Jack's given the significantly extended reach of drop vs flat bars?

Welcome to the forum BTW!! 


* that is the case for my Jack, but it might be different to yours due to difference in vintage


----------



## schocca (16 May 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Nice conversion - it seems you have implemented what I suggested as possible in post 13 of this thread!
> 
> Questions: 1) Did you have to use long drop brakes? 2) Since it seems they are standard factory road wheels how did you handle the road hub width (130mm) vs rear dropout distance (135mm*) difference? 3) Is the Espresso frame smaller than your Jack's given the significantly extended reach of drop vs flat bars?
> 
> ...


 
Ha, yes you definitely did mention the idea before I bought the Espresso frame. Ok, some background... before Xmas, I saw cheap Espresso and Jack frames on Ebay - considering the Tern/Dahon issues in play, I thought it wise to buy a spare frame for my Jack (which is an excellent bike BTW) in case the worst happens.

So now I'm tripping over the frame whenever I go into the garage and I'm thinking - can I make a road bike out of this? 4 months later and a load of bike bits are sitting in the house ready to be built up.

The frame
I like the Espresso frame over the jack as it's just laquered alu, I have a 2004 Dahon Presto Lite in the same style and recognised that scuffs are less visible with the bare frame colour. The Jack has this matt black colour, which easily scuffs. As it's Alu, it's pretty light (I'll mention the final bike weight later on in the post).

The kit
To answer some q's:
1) Brakes - I do have long drops on the rear (front brake long drops with the long bolt). The front forks are carbon road forks, so long drops not needed for the front callipers.
2) It has 700c Shimano Road wheels (cheap from Ebay) - 130mm. The frame is 135 dropout, but it easily compresses to 130mm with the QR sqrs. To be honest, the frame seems to sit without the wheel with a 133 dropout distance - so either way - running at 135 would push it out and 130 would compress. Me and the LBS seem to agree that this seems to work ok.
3) The frame is the same medium frame size as my Jack - no problems with reach on the drops (but I am using FSA compact bars).

I've got a cheapish 2012 Tiagra groupset that I sourced from Ebay, long drop brakes for the rear, SDG seatpost and I'm reusing my Dahon SDG saddle from my Presto Lite to maintain the budget. The pedals are detachable MKS Promenade's with PowerGrips - but I may swap these over to clips later on...

As the frame is a MTB frame the front derailleur needs to be a top pull unit, so purchased a Shimano Cyclocross CX60 FD (which is compatible with the Tiagra groupset).

Weight
- With the finished bike, the weight comes in around 10.2Kg. It can go lighter with different components, but I wanted sturdy components and to see how it rode first (i.e. minimal use of carbon). As a comparison, my Jack with commuter bits weighs in around 14.5Kg, so the weight difference is noticeable.

Ride
- It's definitely comfortable - much better than a road bike I owned in the nineties. I suspect that the carbon forks and the hinged frame design have an effect here. It also seems to accelerate faster and need less effort to keep moving than my Jack. From this project, I'm now thinking about changing the wheels on my Jack to a lighter 26" wheelset.

Folding
I've fitted the Espresso/Jack bottom bracket stand for sitting the bike when it's folded. Which means it can sit in the garage or train without damaging the big chainring. Additionally, it seems to sit neatly without falling over.


----------



## Blue Hills (16 May 2012)

mm- that X10.

"low spoke count wheels" eh - I fear that ex-Mrs Dahon and son may be continuing Mr Dahon's fondness for too clever stuff - almost a minute into that video he seems to be heading in an oh-so-cool NY way for a kerb - I wouldn't try that on anything with a lightweight Dahon heritage.

Interesting that the film cuts at that point


----------



## schocca (16 May 2012)

I've busted multiple spokes on my Presto Lite over the years - and no jumping off the curbs for me (although London roads are rough enough as it is...). It's one of the reasons why I switched to the 26" folding Jack. Considering that I've just got my "road bike" folder down to 10.2Kg - It should be straightforward to lower the weight of the Jack by 2-3Kgs by selective component choice and quality carbon forks...

The issue with weight is the tradeoff against longevity of the components. Running the Presto Lite for several years brought this home to me - yes it's fantastically light (sub 10Kg), but the tradeoff was in the tyre life, spoke breakages and the overall concerns that it would one day go "nasty" on me (i.e. major component fail mid-ride). The folding handbar post was my biggest concern - but this did hold up well and I was hanging a rucksack (with laptop) off the front of the handlebars for several years without issue.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (17 May 2012)

schocca said:


> Considering that I've just got my "road bike" folder down to 10.2Kg - It should be straightforward to lower the weight of the Jack by 2-3Kgs by selective component choice and quality carbon forks...
> 
> The issue with weight is the tradeoff against longevity of the components.


 
I have been able to lighten my Jack in Large (originally just over 13kg) to just over 10kg without switching out the original steel forks by putting on a pair of Crossmax/Kojak Folding 26x1.35, Stronglight 55, XT everything else and lightish alloy finish kit. I then found that the lightest 26" carbon forks are usually a) disc only which has implications on wheel, brake system weight and (rotor) resilience to knocks, and b) no lighter than alloy e.g. Mosso. Indeed for longevity and given the bike's tendency to get knocked about I am avoiding anything carbon.

I did consider putting 700c and drop bars on, but decided to stick with 26" and flat bars for fat tyres and a more upright posture to maximise comfort.


----------



## schocca (30 May 2012)

Pictures would be cool!


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (19 Jun 2012)

schocca said:


> Pictures would be cool!


 
Sorry schocca only just seen your suggestion. Not much to see really, it is essentially just a relatively portable hack bike.


----------



## fixedfixer (20 Jun 2012)

I'm selling a Montague Paratrooper in the classifieds. The cross bar is one piece so you don't get any flexing - rides like a normal bike but with the advantage of being a folder.


----------



## seadragonpisces (6 Jul 2012)

The Montagues fold and some of them look like roadbikes

http://www.montaguebikes.com/folding-bike/


----------



## _Jim (6 Nov 2013)

Just thought I'd post a couple of pics of the folding roadie that I've just converted from a dahon jack d7. Only the frame, saddle and post were kept from the original dahon, everything else has been replaced. Was doing this on a budget.....sora groupset has replaced the old sram bits. Really happy with this......been using it for my commute on the train for a week now and it rides great......a slightly different feel to my standard roadie but still smooth and quick. Many thanks to Schocca for the help and advice on parts.....much appreciated! Just need to get one of the small fixed dahon stands to protect the chainrings when it's folded and it'll be complete.


----------



## schocca (6 Nov 2013)

_Jim said:


> Just thought I'd post a couple of pics of the folding roadie that I've just converted from a dahon jack d7. Only the frame, saddle and post were kept from the original dahon, everything else has been replaced. Was doing this on a budget.....sora groupset has replaced the old sram bits. Really happy with this......been using it for my commute on the train for a week now and it rides great......a slightly different feel to my standard roadie but still smooth and quick. Many thanks to Schocca for the help and advice on parts.....much appreciated! Just need to get one of the small fixed dahon stands to protect the chainrings when it's folded and it'll be complete.



Sorry _Jim, I've been on holiday + totally maxed since the PM you sent me and unable to get back to you. I'm glad you got all the bits fitted ok. The bike looks fantastic!

Re the Dahon Stand. C H White can sell you one -> http://s442721994.e-shop.info/ 

It's hidden away on this page (they have different stands for the D7/D24 variants):
http://s442721994.e-shop.info/shop/...wYlVZdQKizxFjNI9ck2yVHgSZBUX&shop_param=cid=&

How does the FD shift? Are you using the Cyclocross unit I use on mine or did you try another product?


----------



## _Jim (6 Nov 2013)

Cheers schocca....yeh I like the 'stealth look' you get with the matt black frame!

The standard d7 stand is now just a bit too short due to the larger chainring......looks like the d24 will be the one I want......thanks for the link.

Went with the same cyclocross FD......seems to shift fine.......been on it a week now and is perfect for using on the train. Had quite a few admirers come and ask me about it too!


----------



## NoelMc (24 Nov 2013)

Folding roadie ? Sure.
First get rid of the hang-up that small wheels are slower/ inferior. (lighter, lower centre of gravity, less rotating mass).
Small wheels have smaller footprint. Skateboard wheels are capable of 100k/hr.
Tyres! The most important bit. Get the narrowest highest pressure tyre that fits your rim. I have Schwalabe 115psi 1.10in.
Make yourself comfortable if not racing. I dont use clip ins anymore, just nice wide comfy BMX.
Enjoy the ride- it is different.
My folding roadie is a Birdy. It folds at the ends, stem & seat post.
The unique thing is that where the wheels fold, there are nice little elastomer suspension blocks.
Yep a dual- suspension roadie.
It looks a bit weird at first till u get used to it.
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=birdy bikes&client=firefox-a&hs=yBY&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=3s-RUq2FLIKBiQf_t4DwAg&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=613
Happy adventuring, Twiz


----------



## natsharm (12 Oct 2014)

schocca said:


> I've fitted drops + 700c wheels to a Dahon Jack/Espresso frame - No problems. I'm using this in London on sunny days...
> 
> The nice thing about this frame is that all the fitting points are standard, only the folding hinge is specific to Dahon... so minimal risk in my opinion for spares. My other bike is a Dahon Jack which I've used for over a year now, so I'm used to the frame and size.
> 
> ...



Hi

I'm just about to buy components and build up a dahon/road bike like yours and would be very interested in the parts that you needed to convert it. I'm a first timer at building a bike but it should be fun if I can avoid novice pitfalls. 

Do you still enjoy the Dahon bike you built?


----------



## natsharm (14 Oct 2014)

_Jim said:


> Just thought I'd post a couple of pics of the folding roadie that I've just converted from a dahon jack d7. Only the frame, saddle and post were kept from the original dahon, everything else has been replaced. Was doing this on a budget.....sora groupset has replaced the old sram bits. Really happy with this......been using it for my commute on the train for a week now and it rides great......a slightly different feel to my standard roadie but still smooth and quick. Many thanks to Schocca for the help and advice on parts.....much appreciated! Just need to get one of the small fixed dahon stands to protect the chainrings when it's folded and it'll be complete.



I'm thinking about converting a Dahon as well. Are you still happy with you folding road bike? Do you have a list of parts that you used and any other suggestions that can make my build easier. I'm new to all this but looking forward to the learning curve.

Nat


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Oct 2014)

Don't think either of them have been on the forum since Jan. You might be better sending them a PM which may send them an email alert.


----------



## currystomper (15 Oct 2014)

Here is another thought:- A Pacific Reach
http://www.foldsoc.co.uk/Mike/Reach_review.html






Difficult to get in the UK now though

http://www.pacific-cycles.com/


----------



## Kempston (16 Oct 2014)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/montague/fit-folding-bike-ec051407






Stick some racing handebars on that and it's probably the closest you can get. There are other, cheaper alternatives by Montague that look the same too. My issue with Montague folders has always been that the front wheel needs to be removed to fold them properly. A foldup bike should never require part of it to be carried separately in my opinion.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (16 Oct 2014)

natsharm said:


> I'm new to all this but looking forward to the learning curve.



The key things to watch out for, include:
1) If the folder has flat bars with mtb/trekking rather than road components then the front mech and brakes are likely incompatible with drop bar sti, rear mech compatibility depends on #speed and make
2) If you want to be a purist and change 26" wheels to road 700c then you will also have to consider brake reach for rim brakes as well as rear dropout distance - flat bars are usually 135mm and road 130mm
3) the full size dahon folders need top pull front mech
4) putting drop bars on a flat bar bike will increase reach quite significantly - fit can become an issue if it was good before, although playing with stem length and angle can help
5) If you change the forks it affects brake choice, steering can be affected if you don't ensure the new forks' axle to crown distance is similar, and steerer length and diameter etc. become relevant

None of the above is insurmountable, just need a bit of care in picking components, but exactly what you need is of course dependent on the starting point as well as the end point.

I took a different route, changing everything on my Jack except frame and forks to make it lighter and slicker while robust, keeping the bars flat, the wheels 26", and Nx1.


----------



## schocca (26 May 2015)

Apologies for not checking this thread for a while - If you want to build your own Dahon Jack/Espresso road bike conversion, I have made a simple spreadsheet with the parts you may need...
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/94008535/Jack - going road (and black - lots of black).xls

This is mainly detailing Sora parts. (I initially used Tiagra 2012 10 speed on mine). The primary difference between a regular road bike group set is this:
1) Front D is a top pull device (a Shimano Cyclocross 2 ring FD can be used here)

I'm still riding mine and enjoying every minute - I have upgraded several components to Ultegra + Ultegra C24 wheelset - The wheel set massively improved the ride performance (you get what you pay for). Current mileage is 3500+ and should be adding another 1000 miles this year.


----------



## currystomper (28 May 2015)

The A Pacific Reach is not available in the UK any more. 

But this may be an alternative if you OK with smaller wheels.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1844575826/vello-bike

One of the presenters of the tour de france (Phil Liggett) has / had a Pacific Reach. 

Seems He had a Bike Friday too...

http://www.galfromdownunder.com/references/

All very similar bikes!!

One of the problems of small wheels is gearing, you need a whopping front sprocket, this can be over come using the over drive of a hub gear - so something like a dual drive https://www.bikefriday.com/userfiles/DualDriveManual.pdf

Also to echo the other comments, you need a good set of tyres and tubes, high pressure with flexible side walls. It was the horrible tyres that killed the step though bikes of the 70s. 

......with the right tyres a Raleigh 20 can be a great wolf in sheep clothing!! :-) 

https://hadland.wordpress.com/2012/06/24/raleigh-twenty-r20/

Cheers

CS


----------

